

Quantas A380 Engine Failure: The story of an ops team pulling through a crisis - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2013/12/27/quantas-a380-engine-failure-story-ops-team-pulling-crisis/

======
mhenr18
Bit of a nitpick before I've even read the article: Qantas is an acronym and
doesn't actually have a U after the Q.

~~~
mmaunder
Doh! Fixed. Keyboard-finger reflex.

------
phyzome
There's not much of an article here.

------
ulfw
I was on board QF32 as a passenger near where the engine exploded. Kudos to
the wonderful team under Captain de Crespigny.

Feel free to ask anything - [http://blog.ulfw.com/2010/11/im-
safe/](http://blog.ulfw.com/2010/11/im-safe/)

------
evanm
Blog should point to the full hourlong piece. Coincidentally, I just watched
this a few days ago and it was excellent.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHb9gjOFEbA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHb9gjOFEbA)

~~~
ulfw
Four Corners did a great job with the report. Here's them filming my miniscule
part of the program over at my apartment in Singapore -
[http://blog.ulfw.com/2011/09/abc-four-corners-on-the-
qantas-...](http://blog.ulfw.com/2011/09/abc-four-corners-on-the-qantas-
qf32-incident/)

------
andrewcooke
why _didn 't_ it catch fire? brakes at 900C and a lake of jet fuel...

~~~
mmaunder
Jet fuel auto ignites at over 200C so if the brakes weren't heating the ground
above that and there was no spark, then that would perhaps explain it. From
what I've gathered, fuel misting is a big cause of the fiery crashes one sees.
In '84 NASA tested an anti-misting additive in a controlled crash but it
proved ineffective.

